# Singapore EPEC and work visa



## cherry_raj

Hi,

I'm planning to search for a job in Singapore. I'm an MBA in Human Resource with 5 yrs of work experience. I was recommended that i apply for an EPEC first and once approved i could search for jobs in singapore.

I want to understand if it is necessary to apply for EPEC first or can i directly apply for a work visa instead?

Also, is it easy to apply for EPEC by myself or should i consultant Y-axis for assistance? what is the cost of EPEC if i apply myself?

Looking forward to some help from the expat forum

Thanks
Cherry.


----------



## simonsays

Man, you are an MBA, and how much time did you spend, reading up the older posts on the same subject matter ??  No offence 

Answers, in any case:



> I want to understand if it is necessary to apply for EPEC first or can i directly apply for a work visa instead?


Not needed, EPEC only sort of pre-qualfies you, so a prospective employer knows you are eligible for work pass - and it s not a given you will get the work pass, even with EPEC .. 

You cannot apply for a work visa, and only employers apply for work visa



> Also, is it easy to apply for EPEC by myself or should i consultant Y-axis for assistance? what is the cost of EPEC if i apply myself?


Dunno who is this Y-Axis - but you can apply yourself. Do some read up on the MOM website about EPEC - please .. 

Oh, if you still wanna pay a 'consultant' please go ahead


----------



## cherry_raj

Thanks for the info.. i did read up a lot but thought it would be better to get the details from the experts here.

one quick question, if i apply for EPEC myself its free of cost...right? rather than paying the consultant who is charging S$ 600.

Cherry


----------



## simonsays

err ... there is no expert here .. more than what the official site of MOM says ..   

Maybe I am wrong .. 

Do look up the MOM site .. on EPEC ..


----------



## simonsays

Of course, I can do it for you, for 300 $,   Just send me the money first .. 

PS: If you didn't catch my drift - sorry


----------

